# Cannondale R600?



## SpeedyMgeee (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I'm a new member here and just had a quick question ( Apologies if this is posted in the wrong section ).. 

I'm a new rider, I've been riding my cheap trek mountain bike on the roads for a couple of months now and I'm starting to get serious about road biking so I figured it would be time to upgrade to a road bike.. 

I found a 2007 Cannondale R600 on craigslist for 725$.. here are the specs.. 
size: 52
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrum
Components: Shimano 105
Pedals: Look
Front: Blade Carbon Fiber
Body: Maroon Red Cannondale R600 CAAD 4


Like I said this will be my first road bike, and I want to make sure that I'm buying the right bike.. 

Forgot to mention that I'm about 5'8, so I believe that a 52 is fine for me. 
I do ride a lot of hills as well.. and usually ride over 200+ miles a week sometimes 300.

Thanks a lot!
Again, apologies if this is posted in the wrong section..


----------



## SpeedyMgeee (Mar 16, 2011)

Bump..

Sorry guys, I just want to know if I'm wasting my money or not..since it's my first road bike..


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

The bike itself is great, the price you mentioned might be a bit expensive for something of that age. I bought a used R300 from 2000 about a year ago as my first road bike, and I paid $350 for it despite it being in excellent condition (granted, it's sora/tiagra and not 105, and a few years older, but still... I saw a great looking 2006 R800 with 105 going for $575 on ebay recently). I'd also make sure that you fit the bike, a 52 frame seems like it'd be a bit small for you...


----------



## SpeedyMgeee (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome thanks so much for the input dan, 

I asked about the price.. and the buyer said that it's higher because of the tires.. apparently they are higher quality than most tires.. 

But that's all according to him..

Thanks again Dan!


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't imagine how a set of tires could add a couple hundred to the price of a midrange used road bike! That raises a red flag for me, unless he's talking about the wheels rather than the tires... A great pair of tires, new, like the Vittorias I have on my bike, shouldn't set you back more than $60 or so, and usually less if you buy online. 

Here are a couple listings to show him-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_994wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1123wt_1139

That 2nd one is an R3000 with full Dura Ace components, a much better bike than what you're looking at, and sold for $800... I'd get him to drop his price or keep looking, and I'd also see it in person to see how it fits, like I said I think a 54 at least would be a better fit for you, FWIW I'm 6'2" and my 60cm frame fits me well.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I had a R600 and sold it for about $600 a few years ago. It was only about a year old when I sold it.
Just an FYI, that is a very stiff frame. Make sure that is what kind of ride you are looking for.
Good luck.


----------



## SpeedyMgeee (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Here's the ad. With pictures.. 

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2265067051.html


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

What's your inseam? 52 cm for someone 5'8" seems a bit on the small side. 

How are you riding 200-300 miles/week if you don't have a road bike? On a mtn bike?

Offer him $600.


----------



## SpeedyMgeee (Mar 16, 2011)

I have absolutely NO clue what my inseam is.. to be honest.. I have no clue what an inseam even is.. heh.

I was riding 200-300 miles a week on an indoor spin bike. Probably close to 175-200 on my MTB. 

Here's his response when I asked about the high price.. 
"The main difference in the price comes from the rims. First bike has the cheap end of the Mavic rims, the second is stock. Mine comes with Mavic Ksyrium (competition ready, mid level rims - also looks freakin cool.)
Also, as you can see from the picture, the bike's been sitting in a room - not outside or in a grage where it can get exposed to moisture.

I don't know if there really is a "beginner" bike (unless you have training wheels on them?) This is a great bike to get you in to whatever situation (tri, road race, training, pleasure.) However, the nice thing is even when you do get "better," you won't need to upgrade."


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

You'll be fine with a 52cm at 5'8"... That is exactly my spec with a 30" inseam and the size I ride... However, a bike of that vintage may be a bit overpriced at $750...


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

There is a lot of wheels in Mavic Ksyrium Range - From $300 per wheelset to $1500 per wheelset... Those look like Aksium's which are good, basic wheels, but on the low end of the Ksyrium food chain....


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

SpeedyMgeee said:


> I have absolutely NO clue what my inseam is.. to be honest.. I have no clue what an inseam even is.. heh.
> 
> I was riding 200-300 miles a week on an indoor spin bike. Probably close to 175-200 on my MTB.
> 
> ...


Dude is doing a lot of "selling" in that email. It's a fairly decent bike, but if you're doing big miles, you'll want something else eventually with a little more comfort to it. I would call his bluff and lowball him at $450. See if he blinks.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

garbec said:


> You'll be fine with a 52cm at 5'8"... That is exactly my spec with a 30" inseam and the size I ride... However, a bike of that vintage may be a bit overpriced at $750...


I also ride a caad 8 r1000 52 cm and I'm 57.5 with 31 inseam. My C'dale fits me just right. I Also agree the price is too steep for it's age and the wheels look like they may be Mavic Ksyrium Equipes.

Peace


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

200 - 300 miles on a spin bike a week is 10 - 15 hours per week averaging 20mph per hour on the flats - and your doing a lot of hills on your mtb as well?? If this is accurate, your a much better cyclist than that bike... you should invest in something better....


----------



## SpeedyMgeee (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just decided today that the bike was indeed overpriced and that a cannondale wouldn't be right for me. Because it is my first road bike..

I ended up getting a Fuji roubaix 3.0 2010 model and I absolutely love it.. 

Thanks for all of the input guys!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

SpeedyMgeee said:


> I have absolutely NO clue what my inseam is.. to be honest.. I have no clue what an inseam even is.. heh.
> 
> I was riding 200-300 miles a week on an indoor spin bike. Probably close to 175-200 on my MTB.
> 
> ...


Your inseam is the distance from your crotch (that's the space in between your legs near yous genitals) to the floor. A rough rule of thumb is measure your inseam in centimeters and multiply that by 2/3 to get an estimate of the seat tube size you need. My inseam is 33 inches = 84 cm * .6666 = 56 cm which is the frame size I've always ridden. I'm 5'9" on a good day. A 52 cm frame might be too small unless you have short legs. 

This guy sounds desperate if you ask me. A Cannondale R600 isn't the be all and end all of road bikes. So it has some Mavic Ksyium wheels on it -- which IMO aren't anything great. And its worth extra because the guy didn't store it outside in the rain? Go take it for a test rise. It's probably too small for you. If you like it and it fits, shrug your shoulders and say "it feels kind of harsh, I'd give you $450 for it".


----------

